
Making it up in volume: How profit and volumes traded-off in the fourth quarter - davidedicillo
http://www.asymco.com/2011/02/02/making-it-up-in-volume-how-profit-and-volumes-traded-off-in-the-fourth-quarter/
======
chalst
Key datapoint: Apple dominate profitability per handset at around $260; third
most profitable manufacturer is Android-centric HTC, at around $65 per unit
(RIM is in 2nd place, ~$75).

